# Ruth Griffiths assessment? And GA scores?



## Eternal

Hi, does anyone know much about Ruth Griffiths assessments and GQ centiles? 

My sons notes from his assessment came through today and I'm really confused.


----------



## sequeena

My son had his second report through today. I also find them very confusing but I hope I can help a little.

Thomas' GQ centile was less than 1st centile. Basically from what I understand out of 100 children 99 would be better developed than him.

The developmental quotient is really REALLY confusing and they didn't include it all in the report this time (you get a number, T's was 54 last time I think anything under 70 they start Portage). I think it means what age they are developmentally.

And then of course you have the individual development areas, their centile scores and age equivalents (though those are easier to understand).

I'm going to get my son weighed tomorrow so I'll speak to my HV about it who will hopefully have a bit more advice for me.


----------



## sequeena

Oh gosh having a quick google it's meant to be what your child is in development months (as opposed to their chronological age). Sorry, it is very confusing and I'm having a hard time understanding ours (though I do know he's got worse not better).


----------



## sequeena

I thought I'd bump this for you Eternal, have you had any luck understanding it?

I was talking to Thomas' Portage worker about it the other day but I don't feel any better about it. All I know is that he's right at the bottom of the scale :wacko:


----------



## Eternal

Hi, sorry, not been online for awhile as iPad off for repair. My health visitor hasn't been helpful, she isn't sure either. 

Sam's GQ is 1st centile. His personal and social is less than 1st and his best score was loccomotor which was 20th. 

Glad there is someone else out there who doesn't get it too. 

I'm having such a tough time getting through this, no one helps or provides services until the diagnosis is complete and he is struggling so much, it's so distressing.


----------



## sequeena

What's the next step for him?

I have to admit we have had a lot of help (I'm not far from you I'm in Port Talbot). Since the results of his first ruth griffiths he's had a protage worker, speech and language, physio, we're on the waiting list for an OT etc. If you've not heard of these (especially Portage they're like disability teachers who come to the house once a week to work with your child 1:1) then it might be worth ringing the pediatrician and inquiring about it.

Thomas' scored weren't much better :( Hearing & language, Performance and Practical reasoning was under 1st centile, Personal social was 1st centile, Locomotor was 2nd centile and eye/hand co-ordination was 3rd centile.

From my hours of research on the net there's not a whole lot of info out there about RG tests :( and from what I can gather nobody else I've spoken to about this other than you has had this test for their delayed children. It may just be a regional thing.


----------



## Eternal

Right, think I've uploaded two imagines, :haha: we shall see. Not sure how well they will come out. 

We are in Pontardawe, so probably all the same peds. 

He is waiting for casbat, ot, speech and language, learning assessment, and think that it. 

We are seeing the head ped Thursday to do a medical as he is recessing, to rule out Medical issues, but she said that we have months to wait as it is. School are refusing to help or refer him to ed psych however, excluded him from breakfast club, reduced his school hours so he now attends 1.5 hours a day, and refuse to put it in writing. 

We now have a big meeting because I'm apparently an annoying parent. 

What's a portage worker?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Eternal

This should be the other bit ... Fingers crossed
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 35


----------



## sequeena

I just realised your son is older so he won't get portage, they only work with children who are under school age or part time school age.

Hopefully the referrals won't take too long. Lol at annoying parent :haha: you have to push though!

This is Thomas'. Honestly when I read it it's just a wall of text.

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/d99e6a18-8e6a-4d19-be78-b7677f5978bd.jpg?t=1390860546


----------



## Eternal

Sam has just turned 4! 

I was shocked when I read Sam's, he is fairly functional, he can communicate fairly well most of the time, he plays computer games amazingly well, he can tell right from left, he can do lots of things really that some his age can't, and although we expected his personal and social to be low we didn't expect it to be less then 1st centile. 

Funny, how we both have our assessments back in the same day but it's printed differently, clearly different secretaries. Lol. 

I'm fighting constantly, I'm reading every policy and procedure for Wales special education I can get my hands on, because I know the school needs to be doing more. 

Is your son being assessed for autism as well?


----------



## sequeena

I really hope your son gets the help he needs (no doubt with you as his mum). I agree, I've read about so many schools not pulling their weight. A lot of the time the child needs a statement and trying to get one of those is like pulling teeth.

I too was very shocked when I got Thomas' back. If I had his first one to hand I'd get a picture of it but it's in with all the paperwork somewhere. His first one wasn't great but I was hoping that this one would be better. It's been 9 months since his first RG test and he seems to have gotten worse. I just don't know what to do :shrug:

Not autism as such (though his ped did mention the pdd-nos part of autism). There is a strong familial link of learning disabilities that affects males on my side of the family so we are starting the genetics journey. The main thoughts is that it could be fragile x (which a lot of autism children have) or one of the chromosome deletion syndromes.


----------



## Eternal

They haven't really been specific, I think his ADHD his a given, no one could deny that, but the autism is quite clear to me and everyone agrees he has indicators but no one has said more than that, other than him being referred here there and everywhere. 

It's frustrating as I'm just left feeling I'm a bad mum and that's the issue. Although we have numerous professionals saying otherwise and my twins don't display any of the symptoms Sam does and certainly not the violence. It is hard not to doubt yourself though. 

Sam has an ASD assessment at school tomorrow and I'm convened they will come back and say, it's ADHD not ASD, because his ADHD is obvious and his sensory issues, social issues and communication issues aren't noticed when he is running, screaming and pushing. It's not unless the see him with a hand dryer, or it's quite and he lines up toys, or when a child enters his personal space etc, that you think oh yeah, perhaps more than just ADHD.


----------

